# S&W .32 Identification



## Jim Plowman (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello, I have a question about this pistol. I have searched for information but have had no luck. All I can read is the serial number and the S&W on the handle. It was my grandfathers pistol so I have no desire to fire it or sell it. I am just curious to the model and ruff estimate of the year it was made. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I believe that S&W top-breaks in .32 S&W were made and sold in a time-frame that brackets the beginning of the 20th century.
The one in your photo appears to be the .32 Double Action 4th Model, manufactured between 1883 and 1909.
It might be worth $150.00 to $200.00, assuming a halfway-decent bore and cylinder chambers, and maybe as much as $350.00.
S&W probably can tell you when it was made, and to which retailer it was originally sold.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The guys over at the Smith & Wesson forum might be able to get some more in depth info.


----------



## Jim Plowman (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow I didnt know this gun was that old. If only old guns could talk. It has some cosmetic issues but it functions great and the bore and cylinder are clean. Thanks for the reply Steve.


----------



## Jim Plowman (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks DevilsJohnson. I have been waiting for forum approval at the S&W site. I guess they are either backed up or S&W is mad at me for buying the Uberti .357 instead of the S&W lol


----------

